# 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2018)

*20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo,

da ich weiss, dass dies auf Arbeit und im Freundeskreis immer mal wieder eine heiss diskutierte Frage ist.....warum nicht auch mal hier darüber reden 

Einerseits ist es interessant zu sehen, was sich Andere für Träume verwirklichen wuerden.
Andererseits wird es für den Einzelnen interessant zu sehen was er sich "damals" gewuenscht hat und in wie fern sich diese Wünsche verändert haben, wenn man den eigenen Post in 5 Jahren wieder einmal anschaut 


Ich geb in dieser Woche noch ein Post update mit meinen wünschen, Ideen und Anlage Gedanken für ein solches Vermögen.....und bin bereits jetzt auf eure Gedanken gespannt 


PS: nein, ich betreib hier keine Marktforschung ^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich würde erstmal gar nix ändern.


----------



## P2063 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

- Eigenheim abbezahlen oder kaufen (so bis 700.000€)
- "reasonable sports car" kaufen (nix übertriebenes wie lambo oder ferrari, lieber ein GT-R oder 911er, ca  200.000€)
- ca. 10 Millionen in Mietwohnungen investieren (als Beteiligung für irgendein hippes Gentrifiezierungsbauprojekt wie Europaviertel in Frankfurt, da ist die Rendite am höchsten)
- ca 9 Millionen in ein relativ weit gesplittetes Aktienportfolio
- ca 100.000€ aufs Sparkonto für laufende kosten und das regelmäßig aus den Aktiengewinnen wieder auffüllen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Instant aufhören zu arbeiten, Geld anlegen und von Zinsen leben...


----------



## azzih (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Job kündigen und ne große Ranch in den Staaten kaufen und dort Tiere züchten, meine eigene Shooting Range bauen und viele herrenlose Tiere aufnehmen.  Meiner Mutter würd ich noch ne Eigentumswohnung kaufen.
Hälfte würd ich noch irgendwie anlegen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Kündigen würde ich wohl auch. Ich würde mir allerdings dann überlegen, ob ich nicht eine 2. Ausbildung machen möchte....Haus ist zwar durchaus ein Thema, aber ich wüsste zZ nicht wo  Evtl gäbe es dann eine nette Wohnung für meine Mam, die man dann später mal "erben" kann  Und bei so einer Summe, dürften auch noch ein, zwei Autos drin sein 

Alternativplan: da ja Geld vorhanden ist, einfach auswandern und mal etwas ganz anderes machen. Nach Öl bohren in Alaska oder Gold suchen in Australien oder was weiß ich


----------



## Andregee (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Haus mit großem Grundstück kaufen und dort so eine Art Gnadenhof einrichten, für Tiere, die verstoßen wurden usw inklusive riesiger Voliere mit innen und Außenbereich für Piepmätze, die in Heimen leben. Im Haus hätte ich gern ein kleines Heimkino, ein neues Rennrad, ein paar Gläser für die Dslr und Naja ein sportliches Vehikel wäre auch noch drin wobei das das letzte wäre auf der Liste. Den Rest würde ich nicht spekulativ anlegen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

1. Es nicht rumerzählen. 

2 Mio. meiner Gemeinde spenden
2 Mio. an meine Eltern
2-4 Mio. für ein Eigenheim samt Grundstück (vermutlich in Südtirol )
Für 6 Mio. ein paar Mehrfamilienhäuser bauen und vermieten
2 Mio. in meine Firma
Den Rest in Gold und Aktien investieren


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Durch geschickte, konservative Geldanlage es irgendwie so deichseln, dass ich dauerhaft aus dem Mist namens Lohnarbeit aussteigen kann. 

Dann ehrenamtlich halbtags irgendwo arbeiten und die freie Zeit nutzen, um mich persönlich weiterzubilden.


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Insel kaufen, Holzhütte drauf und auf die Menschheit scheißen.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Durch geschickte, konservative Geldanlage es irgendwie so deichseln, dass ich dauerhaft aus dem Mist namens Lohnarbeit aussteigen kann.
> 
> Dann ehrenamtlich halbtags irgendwo arbeiten und die freie Zeit nutzen, um mich persönlich weiterzubilden.



Was willst Du da deichseln? Rechne mal durch, wie lange 20 Millionen reichen, wenn Du  Dir ein monatliches "Gehalt" von 10.000 Euro genehmigst. Dein Lottogewinn wird Dich locker überleben, auch ohne,  dass Du was investierst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

1.) Restschulden meiner Mutter bezahlen.
2.) Auto meiner Frau ersetzen.
3.) Anschaffungen/Reparaturen vorziehen die ich bis 2020 im Plan habe am Haus.
4.) Mir ein Ganschhorn kaufen.
5.) Einen völlig wahnwitzigen PC bauen.
6.) Die restlichen 19.850.000 in einer risikoarmen Anlegeform anlegen.

7.) Am restlichen Leben vorerst nichts ändern und ein Jahr abwarten.

Je nachdem wies sich dann darstellt: Ggf. weniger arbeiten. Grundsätzlich möchte ich aber nichts am Lebensstil ändern. Es behauptet zwar immer jeder dass er das Geld nicht raushauen würde was bei den meisten dann am Ende doch passiert aber irgendwie hab ich bei mir nicht das gefühl dass ich dan Problem hätte. Einfach weil alles was ich auch an Luxusgütern haben möchte (wie ein Ganschhorn^^) bei weitem nicht solche Summen kostet.


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Die 20 Millionen Euro würden umziehen auf die französischen Antillen oder sowas und ich in die Schweiz. Danach dann mal gucken was so ambach ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimiblu (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Da ich weder Schulden zu tilgen habe und teure Autos oder Häuser mich nicht wirklich interessieren, hier meine Liste:

1. Ich würde definitiv mehr reisen, Island, Kanada, Portugal, Italien, nochmal Island, in dieser Reihenfolge 
2. halbtags arbeiten und mir einen oder zwei Hunde zulegen
3. ein neues Schlagzeug kaufen.
4. ... 
Mir fällt gerade nicht wirklich ein, was mir im Moment fehlt oder ich gerne hätte. Wird noch ergänzt wenn es mir einfällt


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Insel kaufen, Holzhütte drauf und auf die Menschheit scheißen.



Made my day!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Als erstes einen sehr sehr wahnwitzigen PC bauen.
Eine schöne Wohnung an der Kieler Förde kaufen und in Ruhe mein Studium beenden.
Das Haus meiner Eltern abbezahlen.
Meine Großmutter aus dem Insolvenzverfahren rausholen und ihr einen guten Lebensabend verschaffen.
Mit dem Restgeld vielleicht ein paar Mitwohungen irgendwo hinstellen.

Nur wird das alles wohl nie passieren. Mein höchster Gewinn waren bisher 17€ im Eurojackpot.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Zuerst mal muss ich die Hälfte an meine Frau abdrücken.
Nen paar Millionen an die Familie damit die nen sorgenfreies Leben haben.
Haus und 2-3 Autos kaufen.
Erstmal nen Jahr Auszeit nehmen und reisen.
Für den Rest hoffentlich sorgenfrei leben.
Achja und natürlich die ein oder andere Spende.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich würde nur noch das machen worauf ich Bock habe und meinen ganzen echten Kunpels nen neues Auto kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Kündigen und einen anderen Job such bzw. eigene Bude und mit Kumpels
Namensänderung in Lindenberg und mich bis zum EoL in ein Hotel einnisten oder dichter an die Küste ein eigenes Bauernhaus ausbauen mit Land umzu damit man Nachbarn nur als Ameisen wahrnimmt.
20 % an genehme Einrichtungen spenden
Einen Großteil angemessen verteilt anlegen um bis zur Zylinderfete angenehm zu leben
Den besten Freunden etwas abgeben
Ein mal völlig abgeranzt in einem Edelrestaurant zu speisen mit allen Gemeinheiten die man von mir erwartet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?


Alles spenden und verteilen und ca. 1000 bedürftigen Menschen mit jeweils 20.000,-€ genau das ermöglich, was gerade so wichtig ist, die Meisterschule, das Studium, die Wohnungseinrichtung oder das für die Arbeit dringend erforderliche Auto. Damit hätten 1000 Menschen richtige Freude, viel mehr, als ich es mit weitererer Jacht, Villa und Ferrari hätte.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 1. Es nicht rumerzählen.


Kannst du vergessen, das spricht sich so oder so rum. 

Reicht das eigentlich, um ins Weltall zu fliegen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst du vergessen, das spricht sich so oder so rum.



Musste nur geschickt anstellen.
Kannst ja sagen ich hab ne Million im Lotto gewonnen (wäre nicht mal gelogen). Das erklärt das neue Auto und so. Musst ja nicht gleich die 20 verraten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

-Meinen geliebten Ford Puma schick machen
-Meine Gartenhütte isolieren & ausbauen
-Eine Wohnung kaufen
-Das Haus meiner Eltern abbezahlen
-Viel Reisen
-Auf Festivals gehen, die mir aktuell zu teuer sind
-Fett shoppen (natürlich mit Freundin )
-Meine Familie unterstützen
-Ne coole Punk-Rock Bar aufmachen
-Eine Insel und nen Helikopter kaufen

15Mio irgendwie anlegen und den Rest einfach verprassen, Hauptsache meine Freunde und ich haben Spaß.


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Musste nur geschickt anstellen.
> Kannst ja sagen ich hab ne Million im Lotto gewonnen (wäre nicht mal gelogen). Das erklärt das neue Auto und so. Musst ja nicht gleich die 20 verraten.


Und dran denken das über eine andere Bank als die eigene zu machen. Denn irgendwer labert immer. Am besten sogar über eine Bank in einer anderen Stadt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Korrekt. Am besten irgendeine Direktbank mit  Sitz irgendwo 500km weg. Die Filiale vor Ort würde ich auch nicht wählen. Eine Bekannte arbeitet dort  und  hat ihre Kreditkarte gaaaanz woanders. Grund dafür ist, dass sich Kollegen für Kreditkartenkäufe von Kollegen interessieren und sowas  dann Thema für Tratsch ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Und dran denken das über eine andere Bank als die eigene zu machen. Denn irgendwer labert immer.



Besonders dann, wenn die eigene Mutter Bankangestellte bei eben dieser Bank ist und ihre Kollegen teilweise halt auch zur Clique gehören (ist wirklich so bei mir ). Da würde es wohl auffallen wenn plötzlich 20 Mios aufn Privatkonto fliegen.
Da müsste ich mir wirklichn anderes Konto iwo aufmachen. Aber dazu wirds wohl nie kommen. 

Kann man sichn Lottogewinn eigentlich auch bar auszahlen lassen? So im fetten Reisekoffer mit Handschellen dran? 
...oder in Gold? Moment... *rechen* ne, 500+ Kilo, zu schwer zum tragen^^


----------



## Amon (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Nee, bar tun die das nicht raus. Außerdem kommen die von der Lottogesellschaft bei dir zu Hause vorbei, gleich mkt Anlageberater und so.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



> So im fetten Reisekoffer mit Handschellen dran?


In nicht durchnummerierten 5 Euro Scheinen? Kannst ja auch alte Franc, Zloty, Lira oder ähnlich nehmen da wäre eine ganze Wagenladung dein eigen. Gold könnte man anmalen oder man besucht mal mehrfach die Bank besuchen oder man rekrutiert deren Angestellte. Aber lass es lieber, du machst doch bestimmt einen Flachköpper in die gefüllte Wanne


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber lass es lieber, du machst doch bestimmt einen Flachköpper in die gefüllte Wanne



YouTube


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Eine nette Eigentumswohnung kaufen, meiner Mutter ein Haus bauen, diversen Verwandten (nicht allen) so 20k geben. 
Vermutlich würde ich auch eine schöne Reise machen. 
Gleichzeitig von den Zinsen leben, und vermutlich instant mein derzeitiges Studium aufgeben, und mir was neues suchen^^ 
Ach ja, dem örtlichen Tierschutz würde ich auch ein paar 10k € spenden. 

Was ich dann sonst machen würde? Vermutlich etwas studieren was mich interessiert, ohne Druck. Gleichzeitig mehr Zeit fürs Lesen und Sport treiben haben. Eine nette Skiausrüstung wär sicher drin, ein gutes Rad, und eine feine Outdoor-Ausrüstung für mehrtägige Wanderungen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich würde mir ein schönes kleines Haus bauen in meinem Dorf. 
500.000€

Gold (hauptsaechlich) silber kaufe und in einem Geheimversteck in dem Haus bunkern  
4.000.000€

Aktien und Fonds
3.500.000€

5.000.000€ auf diversen Konten zum ausgeben und "shopping" bzw. für die monatlichen Rechnungen und Lebenshaltungskosten.

2.000.000€ nehmen und damit eine eigene Unternehmung starten....nix großes.

1.000.000€
Meine Eltern

1.000.000€
Bruder

500.000€ (6x)
Einige andere mir sehr nah stehende verwandtr


Generell:
Meine jetzige Arbeit kündigen.
Mindestens 1 Jahr lang Weltreise.....mit dem Fahrrad und dem Zelt


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Alles verschenken / Spenden um denen zu helfen, die gar nix haben. Denn das Geld zieht nur den Eigennutz an und verführt stets unwiderstehlich zum Mißbrauch (Albert Einstein).


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Alles an einem Wochenende verbratzen und das beste Wochenende des Lebens leben und danach wieder auf den Hartz 4 Scheck warten.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alles an einem Wochenende verbratzen und das beste Wochenende des Lebens leben und danach wieder auf den Hartz 4 Scheck warten.


mit Abstand die Beste Idee die ich hier gelesen habe xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> mit Abstand die Beste Idee die ich hier gelesen habe xD



Du brauchst aber auchn paar gute Ideen wenn dus schaffen willst 20 Millionen an einem Partywochenende spontan rauszudrücken (jetzt mal ohne sinnlos zu verschenken).


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Wenn man die Yachten und Häuser auf denen die Feiern stattfinden kauft geht das recht easy. Problem: Das Zeug gehört einem nachher immernoch und damit kein H4. Lösung: Abriss-Party  .
@Topic: Eine Menge Sportgeräte (Ski passend für jeden Untergrund und natürlich ein Ort um die zu nutzen z.B.) und Technik würden modernisiert.
Ansonsten behaupte ich mal garnicht soo viel ändern zu wollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Luxus-Yacht kaufen - abfeiern - versenken.

Check.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich würde mir und meiner Familie mehrere Häuser, schön verteilt auf der ganzen Welt bauen.

1/4 des Gewinns für Krebsforschung spenden.

1-2 Mio dafür ausgeben dass Weltweit nicht täglich so viele Kinder / Menschen an Hunger und Durst sterben müssen.

In den ärmsten Ländern die notwendigste Medizinische Hilfe sicherstellen.

& auch mir würde ich 1-2 fette SUV's hinstellen und 1 schnellen Flitzer!

Ahja, ich würde die Lederjacke bezahlen mir eine eigene 9999 Ti mit 512 TB VRAM und 382852 MHz zu bauen! 
Natürlich im 8'er OCTA-SLi-VERBUND !


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ahja, ich würde die Lederjacke bezahlen mir eine eigene 9999 Ti mit 512 TB VRAM und 382852 MHz zu bauen!
> Natürlich im 8'er OCTA-SLi-VERBUND !


Die Rede war von 20 Millionen, nicht 20 Milliarden.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Luxus-Yacht kaufen - abfeiern - versenken.
> 
> Check.


Hab gehört die Gorch Fock steht unter Umständen bald zum Verkauf. Und der Rumpf ist eh schon morsch...


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alles an einem Wochenende verbratzen und das beste Wochenende des Lebens leben und danach wieder auf den Hartz 4 Scheck warten.



Dieser Kommentar entspricht etwa dem Inhalt dieses Threads und zeigt eindeutig die besonders Anspruchsvolle Charakterbildung wenn man zu viel Geld hätte. 

Pädagogisch Wertvoll ist was anderes. Und zeigt doch wieder das der Mensch das größte Problem auf diesem Planeten ist.


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Eventuell würde ich das Geld auch solange sparen bis es eine Möglichkeit gibt sein Bewusstsein in eine Maschine zu stecken (Minduploading). Oder bis es so eine Maschine von Elysium gibt die einen bei jeder Krankheit heilt.


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Pädagogisch Wertvoll ist was anderes. Und zeigt doch wieder das der Mensch das größte Problem auf diesem Planeten ist.



Dass dieser Thread und auch der genannte Post mit einem Augenzwinkern verstanden werden sollten ist doch offensichtlich. Nicht alles so bierernst nehmen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Heut nicht mein Tag... Sorry...

Aber im Grunde ist meine Meinung ja nicht falsch. Geld zieht doch nur den Untersten Abschaum an. Geld macht eher unglücklich. Bestes Beispiel Minecraft Erfinder Notch. Geld macht Einsam. Dieser Mensch kann einem nur leid tun. Wenn man sich alles kaufen kann, wird das Leben einfach langweilig, und Freunde hast du dann auch keine mehr...


----------



## AM1-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Hallo,

das allererste und wichtigste wäre sich "sterillisieren" zu lassen!

Da die ""holde Weiblichkeit", die Dich vor dem Lotto-Gewinn noch nicht mal mit dem Arsch angesehen hätte,  sich urplötzlich in Dich "unsterblich" verliebt, und natürlich ein Kind von Dir möchte!

Ironie aus!

MfG


----------



## cerbero (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Weiter vorne erwähnte jemand "eigene Unternehmung"
Im Moment: vermutlich irgendwo in Deutschland 2-3 Elektriker abwerben und hier einen eigenen Laden aufziehen/übernehmen- scheinbar macht man damit grad nochmal so viel Handwerker auftreiben, die keine Mondpreise verlangen und das dann auch in einer vertretbarn Zeit umsetzten is grad irgendwie nicht drin.

Aber vermutlich genau das: Geld aufteilen, dann einteilen und für 1-2 Mio nochmal 10-20 Jahre einen Job machen der mir Spaß macht. Jemanden für den Papierkram und fürs Geschäft einstellen und ich arbeite was&wie ich will. Reich werden muss ich ja dabei nicht mehr...

Nur faul irgendwo in der Sonne liegen macht blöde.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

- 100'000€ in Bitcoin stecken, ein bisschen Spass muss sein 
- Für 1Mio€ ein Haus kaufen, was soll ich mit einer Hütte die 10mal soviel kostet aber mehr Räume hat als ich benötige? 
- Eine Luxusweltreise machen für 1Mio€
- Den Traum PC bauen, dürfte locker 5000€ oder mehr kosten bei den aktuellen Preisen
- Da ich seit Jahren an UNICEF spende, da einen grösseren Betrag spenden als üblich, so 1`000'000€? 
- Der Familie und den RICHTIGEN Freunden!!! etwas nettes schenken.
- Den Rest anlegen und von den Zinsen leben



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Luxus-Yacht kaufen - abfeiern - versenken.
> 
> Check.


Bitte ruf vorher an, dann können wir Schiffe versenken spielen


----------



## Memphys (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

- mir ein nettes Haus kaufen
- einen Lotus Elise kaufen (und irgendwas, das man auch im Winter fahren kann )
- Meinem Kumpel die Kneipe ermöglichen, die er schon immer betreiben wollte
- meinem Verein ca. 1.000.000 spenden
- Den Eltern und nahen Verwandten die Schulden abbezahlen
- mir eine Aufgabe suchen - einen DGZRS-Kreuzer sponsern und selbst da arbeiten? Einen gemütlichen Buchladen aufmachen?


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ihr habt vergessen, 10 Mio ans Finanzamt zu überweisen


----------



## pedi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

endlich mal ne neue computermaus kaufen, die auch was taugt.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ihr habt vergessen, 10 Mio ans Finanzamt zu überweisen


10Mio? Pffff.. die bekommen 10€ von mir


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

1. Einen Steuerberater konsultieren um nur ein Minimum an Steuern und Abgaben zu zahlen. 
2. Einen unabhängigen Finanzberater konsultieren, der sich darüber hinaus auch mit Kryptowährungen und dem ganzen Drumherum auskennt.
3. Mindestens die Hälfte des Geldes in gestreuten Anlagen investieren, die jährlich so viel Zinsen abwerfen, dass man davon leben kann.
4. Nach Kanada, Australien, Neuseeland, Skandinavien oder Alaska auswandern.
5. Ein Grundstück kaufen, was mir rund um mein Haus herum mindestens 250 Meter Luft bis zum nächsten Grundstück bietet. Das Grundstück mit allem erschließen, was mir nötig erscheint: Glasfaser, Wasser, Abwasser, Stromzuleitung mit mindestens 63A pro Phase.
6. Auf dem Grundstück ein Nullenergie-Haus bauen, das so gut wie nie beheizt werden muss, über Solar-Energie und Solar-Thermie verfügt mit ausreichend Speichermengen für eine Woche. Neben dem Haus eine Halle errichten, in der eine Werkstatt mit sämtlichen relevanten Maschinen zur Metall- und Holzbearbeitung eingerichtet wird. Dazu gehören u.A. Dreh- und Fräsmaschine, 3D-Laserdrucker, 2D-Laser-Flachbettanlage, Schweißgeräte, Sägen für Holz und Metall, etc. 
7. Einen Fuhrpark mit folgenden Fahrzeugen anlegen: Einem Landrover Defender mit V8-Motor, einen Audi RS6, eventuell ein Hummer 1, und vielleicht weitere Fahrzeuge. 
8. Dort glücklich bis leben, hin und wieder verreisen


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Bei einem Punkt waren wir uns auf der Arbeit bei einem ähnlichen Thema sehr einig: Gearbeitet wird dann wieder (in Teilzeit) an der Uni.


----------



## P2063 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Stromzuleitung mit mindestens 63A pro Phase.



was ist daran jetzt das besondere? 3x63A ist doch eigentlich Standard?  Ich vermute mal keine der Maschinen aus deiner Wunschwerkstatt wird eine so hohe Stromaufnahme haben.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Auf dem Grundstück ein Nullenergie-Haus bauen, das so gut wie nie beheizt werden muss, über Solar-Energie und Solar-Thermie verfügt mit ausreichend Speichermengen für eine Woche.



Mal so rein logisch betrachtet ist das Vorhaben Unfug. Auch ein Nullenergie-Haus muss geheizt werden, allein schon wegen der nötigen Lüftungsanlage. Es ist lediglich so gut gedämmt, dass der dafür nötige Energiebedarf THEORETISCH durch die Stromproduktion vom eigenen Dach gedeckt werden kann. Auch die Kombination von Photovoltaik und Solarthermie ist nicht sinnvoll, weil das eine dem anderen immer Platz auf dem Dach weg nimmt. Wenn man Passiv/Null/Plusenergie baut, dann geht das heutzutage rein über die PV. Das Wasser elektrisch nachheizen muss man sowieso, da kann man also auch gleich mehr Solarzellen aufstellen.

Wenn man dann ohnehin ein so großes Grundstück hat: Warum dann nicht einfach eine Freiflächenanlage für die PV? Ich würde einfach das drei- bis fünffache dessen an kWp bauen was man an erwarteter maximaler Last hat, dann kommt da auch kurz nach Sonnenaufgang schon genug bei rum um den Grundbedarf zu decken und man braucht auch wesentlich weniger Batteriekapazität vorhalten.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

...Gar nichts erstmal... Auf keine fall den Job kündigen.
 Und mir irgendwann ein kleines Autakes 300m² Häuschen Bauen- dafür aber mit Betondach wie die Häuser in Italien oft (unter den Pfannen) und ein Kleiner Bunker im 2. Keller-Geschoss. Dicke Wände, durch Stahl verankerung/gesicherte Türen und Fenster  mit fettem Sicherheitsglas, keine Klingel mit einer hübschen Bruchsteinmauer 3 Meter hoch, Natodraht schwer sichtbar dahinter ein schweres Tor. *Das Wichteigste aber *:mit Kilometern... Braches Land in jede Richtung weit weg von allem anderen. Mehr nicht. Und aufjedenfall verhindern das irgendjemand auser der Bank es Weiß (und das ist schon zuviel)nicht mal die Familie.  Ob 20 Mio, 200Mio. oder 2Mio. Glücklicher wird man davon nicht. Geld ist zwar schon ab und zu Praktisch, aber trotzdem schei**e.
Mir ist egal was andere Denken wenn sie keiner fragt, deshalb würde ich wenn überhaupt eine alte schäbige Schlunze mit richtig Donner kaufen.. Die Vorhandenen Fahrzeuge Der F150, die Gulia, der 159, der Micra und das Moped würde warscheinlich verfallen über Jahrzente eingemottet, damit niemand auch nur denken könnte "Da ist was". Aber die Fahrräder(Fully´s) würden ständig neue Teile brauchen^^

Am Liebsten aber ne Insel.. das wäre Traumhaft ohne ander Menschen vielleicht der Partner wenn er mitkommt. Ob Strand vorhanden ist ist mir vollkommen Latte nur einigermaßen gemäßigtes Klima.

Nicht das jemand denkt ich wäre Pharanoid. Ich würde nur sofort die Chance ergreifen wenn ich mich von der Welt zurückziehen könnte. Aber wie alle anderen bin ich dem Konsum verfallen deshalb will ich auch keine Hütte im Wald und Pilze fressen aber das geht dann nur mit Geld.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ...Gar nichts erstmal... Auf keine fall den Job kündigen.
> Und mir irgendwann ein kleines Autakes 300m² Häuschen mit Kilometern... Braches Land in jede Richtung weit weg von allem anderen. Mehr nicht. Und aufjedenfall verdindern das irgendjemand auser der Bank es Weiß nicht mal die Familie  Ob 20 Mio, 200Mio. oder 2Mio. Glücklicher wird man davon nicht. Geld ist zwar schon ab und zu Praktisch, aber trotzdem schei**e.
> 
> Am Liebsten aber ne Insel.. das wäre Traumhaft ohne ander Menschen vielleicht der Partner wenn er mitkommt. Ob strand vorhanden ist ist mir vollkommen Latte nur einigermaßen gemäßigtes Klima.



Arbeitest du von zu Hause aus oder war das darauf bezogen mit der Insel etc. dass du das dann später im Renten Alter machst?

BTT:

Hmmmm also ich denke mit 20 Mio würde ich schon gut zurecht kommen.

Banken Aktien etc. so sicher wie Sie auch sein wollen oder es eben vorgeben traue ich einfach nicht über den Weg.

- Geld in ein Eigenheim stecken, wo und in welchem land das ist müsste ich mir mal noch überlegen.
- Weitere Häuser/Wohnungen im Großraum Hamburg hochziehen allerdings über externe Firmen das alles verwalten lassen und mir somit monatlich Geld auszahlen lassen
- Ein neues Auto für die Holde und für mich aber nix übertriebenes
- in 2 Jahren dann neue Motorräder für uns beide / habe nauf den HMT´s doch ganz gutes Material gefunden das uns gefallen würde

joa......da bin ich dann vielleicht insgesamt 5 Mio los, wenn überhaupt und je nachdem wie viele Häuser ich bauen lassen würde......

.....denke mal von den restlichen 5 mio (wenn mir das Finanzamt von den 20 die Hälfte abnimmt) und den monatlichen Einnahmen kann ich noch recht gut bis zum Ende leben.

Vielleicht noch einen Betrieb in Richtung der Lebensmittelbranche hochziehen und aus Spaß vielleicht noch ein Unternehmen im IT Bereich....

Das wärs dann doch eigentlich schon.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Arbeitest du von zu Hause aus oder war das darauf bezogen mit der Insel etc. dass du das dann später im Renten Alter machst?
> ...



Ne ne ich würde es sofort machen wenn ich die Finanzielle Möglichkeit hätte. Aber wenn ich nicht gerade eine Insel habe^^ würde ich das Arbeiten nicht dran geben oder eben was anderes machen wo ich nicht mehr zwingend raus muss. ich arbeite nicht zuhause.
Mit Irgendwann meine ich wenn ich was schönes gefunden habe^^ und realisiert wie viel unnützes Geld das eigentlich ist.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ein Haus in meiner Geburtsstadt bauen/kaufen.
Ein Haus in meiner Heimatstadt bauen/kaufen.
Meinen jetzigen Wohnort verlassen.
Meinen Job kündigen.
In den Tag hinein leben, Urlaub machen, Hobbys ausleben, 2 Kinder zeugen......fertig ist.


----------



## P2063 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Autakes 300m² Häuschen Bauen mit Betondach ... ein Kleiner Bunker im 2. Keller-Geschoss. Dicke Wände, durch Stahl verankerung/gesicherte Türen und Fenster  mit fettem Sicherheitsglas, keine Klingel mit einer hübschen Bruchsteinmauer 3 Meter hoch, Natodraht schwer sichtbar dahinter ein schweres Tor.
> ...
> Nicht das jemand denkt ich wäre Paranoid.



warum sollte man das denken?


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



P2063 schrieb:


> warum sollte man das denken?




Keine Ahnung


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

habe den Edit noch gar nicht gesehen.
Rechnest du fest mit dem 3. Weltkrieg oder eine Zombieapocalypse? 

Und warum wollen so viele von euch so extrem "vereinsamen" sobald Sie reich sind?
Genug von der Menschheit als solche?

Mir gefällt auch sehr viel in der heutigen Civilisation nicht aber mich komplett von allem abschneiden......ich weiß ja nicht......ist doch irgendwann mega langweilig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch sehr viel in der heutigen Civilisation nicht aber mich komplett von allem abschneiden......ich weiß ja nicht......ist doch irgendwann mega langweilig.


Ich fahre in der Regel nur an einem Tag in der Woche mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (obwohl ich es nicht müsste) und bin danach meistens geschockt. 
Stimmt aber, manchmal gibt es auch nette Begegnungen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Es gibt ja noch Abstufungen zwischen ÖPNV genießen und selbst Freunde und Familie hinter sich lassen  .


----------



## RtZk (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

1.) Niemandem verraten. 
2.) Haus  kaufen.
3.) Auto (maximal 200.000€)
4.) mindestens 90% in Gold anlegen (in materieller Form).


----------



## chaotium (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Haus in DE bauen
Urlaubshütte irgendwo in den Staaten.
Doppeldecker Reisebus umbauen für Reisen.
Weltreise einmal um die Welt.
Job behalten

Der Familie was abgeben.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

1. nur dem kleinstmöglichen Kreis davon erzählen
2. weiter im Job bleiben
3. Schulden der Familie bezahlen
4. einmal im Jahr richtig Urlaub machen. 
5. Haus bauen
6. Autos kaufen
7. Großteil des Geldes anlegen
8. es mir von einem Teil gut gehen lassen.


----------



## BloodSteam (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich würde mir 1 000 000 aufs Konto Legen und endlich das Auto bauen was Ich seit 2005 bauen will aber einfach kein Geld für dieses Projekt hab. Also 19mil würde ich in dieses Projekt rein ballern. 1mil würde ich für mich lassen, Wohnung, Essen etc... 2000€ Monatlich ausgeben, bzw 3 Konten...
Firmenkonto: 19mil
Sparkonto: 1mil
Priv: Monatlich 2000€ überweisen was Ich dann ausgeben kann. 41 Jahre ohne zu Arbeiten EZ.


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



RtZk schrieb:


> 1.) Niemandem verraten.
> 2.) Haus  kaufen.
> 3.) Auto (maximal 200.000€)
> 4.) mindestens 90% in Gold anlegen (in materieller Form).



In Gold? Könnte mir spannendere Dinge vorstellen als in langweiliges Gold zu investieren... erstmal einen Plan aufstellen was es alles gibt, vielleicht 5-10% in Krypto ballern, 50% in Aktien und den Rest meinetwegen in Gold 

Goldpreis ist in den letzten 5 Jahren um 15,7% gesunken.


----------



## derTino (4. März 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Gute Frage. Vermutlich erstmal verreisen um mir darüber im klaren zu werden, was da passiert ist.

Aber so aus dem Bauch heraus fallen mir da folgende Dinge ein:
a) noch eine Weile arbeiten gehen und meinen Nachfolger im jetzigen Job einarbeiten
b) meinem AG was hinterlassen
c) einen Tischlermeister suchen, der mich 1-2 Jahre unter seine Fittiche nimmt und mir was beibringt
d) Wohnung/Haus in London, Hurghada und auf Bali kaufen
e) in meinem Heimatort ein Haus bauen
f) in meiner Heimatstadt die eine oder andere Investition tätigen (bezahlbare Wohnungen, die an junge Familien abgegeben werden; neues Feuerwehrdepot; 2-3 Vereinen eine recht großzügige Summe anonym zukommen lassen)
g) "kleinere" Summen an die 3-4 allerengsten Freunde und die Familie verteilen
h) den größten Teil streuen und liegen lassen
i)reisen, reisen, reisen, reisen und reisen

j) vermutlich alleine sterben, da es mit dem finanziellen Background schwer ist eine zu finden, die es wirklich ernst meint.


----------



## efdev (4. März 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

1. Schnieken Custom Bass kaufen und das passende Equip dazu
2. Kleines Haus bauen und die Bruchbude in der ich wohne platt machen.
3. Ordentliches Internet legen lassen
4. Das selbe wie bisher machen  

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich groß ändern soll wenn Geld kein Problem mehr ist, ich bin aktuell recht zufrieden bis auf Kleinigkeiten und das ist hoffentlich in ein paar Jahren ohne Lottogewinn drin


----------



## Kuhprah (4. März 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Wenns hart auf hart kommt ist Gold nichts wert... erstens kannst mit nem ganzen Barren nix kaufen und 2. wird der private Goldhandel sofort verboten bzw. das Zeugs beschlagnahmt. Von daher.. wer will, kanns ja machen


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*

Ich würde mir damit passives Einkommen erwerben. d.h. Aktien kaufen, Immobilien, Beteiligungen.. und dann jemanden für ca. 100.000 EUR im Jahr engagieren der das ganze dann verwaltet.

Von den ca. 2-3% netto Rendite im Jahr würde ich dann in Saus und Braus leben


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. April 2018)

*AW: 20.000.000€ im Lotto gewonnen - was würdet ihr machen?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> 1. Es nicht rumerzählen.
> 
> 2 Mio. meiner Gemeinde spenden
> 2 Mio. an meine Eltern
> ...


50.000€ gingen noch drauf, damit Light In Babylon auf meiner Hochzeit spielen. Wäre mir sogar wichtiger als die anderen Wünsche, die mich betreffen. 

Die Investition in Gold und Aktien würde ich mir sparen, die 2 Mio. für die Firma sind auch nicht mehr nötig.

Edit: n kleines Häuschen auf irgendeiner kleinen Mittelmeerinsel (bsplw. Capri) wäre sehr interessant.


----------

